# [SOLVED] acer 946GZT-AM motherboard problem



## peripoo (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi i have an acer 946GZT-AM motherboard and I want to know which computer this motherboard originally came from so I know the specs and which drivers i need.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: acer 946GZT-AM motherboard problem*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19...r-fh-motherboard-946gzt-am-v1-0-a-274893.html

http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/desktop/power_FH.html


----------



## peripoo (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: acer 946GZT-AM motherboard problem*

thanks for the link but you can only choose the drivers from the computer type and i don't know it.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: acer 946GZT-AM motherboard problem*

Hi, don't quite understand your last post, but........
The board is either from an Acer Power FH or an Aspire T690.
From what info I can find it's made by ECS for Acer. An OEM board that could be used in any number of desktops, so finding the exact system it came from will be very difficult.
Shouldn't stop you installing drivers for it, though.


----------



## Call-Collin (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: acer 946GZT-AM motherboard problem*

Ya, kinda hard to understand that last post lol


----------



## peripoo (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: acer 946GZT-AM motherboard problem*

thank you i found the drivers.


----------



## babylay (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi i have an acer 946GZT-AM motherboard and I want to know which computer this motherboard originally came from so I know the specs and which drivers i need.


----------

